# GTFIH TubOfLard Tinder experiments



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

It had to be done @TubOfLard This man had to be tested. I ran him in Canada. @benisblatt ran him in the US. We both got nearly identical results for him.

In my experiment he got a total of 29 likes in 30 hours. Of the 29 likes I matched with 28. I have posted all 28 matches from MY experiment below. In ben’s experiment he got a total of 29 likes in 28 hours (ben cancelled his experiment 2 hours before me, as I cancelled it at the 30 hour mark).

So the quantity of total likes wasn’t the best. But that’s expected given Tub’s race and pheno. But the quantity was still decent nonetheless (above average results in quantity for sure; the average guy would barely get 10 likes in 30 hours by comparison). Also most of Tub’s matches were responding to him when I messaged them. So that’s good as well.


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Oct 2, 2020)

First


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

Couldn’t attach all matches above, the remainder


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 2, 2020)

Avery could unironicslly sit on my face and fart in both of my nostrils


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 2, 2020)

good results


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Oct 2, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> good results


----------



## TRNA (Oct 2, 2020)

Why worry if you're Curry @TubOfLard Gtfih, I always knew Indians were slayers


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> good results



Decent is the word I would use. Given his looks level, “good” imo would be at least 50 likes in a day.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 2, 2020)

tuboflard is a giga mogger


----------



## St. Wristcel (Oct 2, 2020)

What does he look like?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 2, 2020)

Best






worst


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 2, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> What does he look like?


Chadpreet


----------



## St. Wristcel (Oct 2, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Chadpreet


I wanna see his face though JFL


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 2, 2020)

@Sikkunt23 GTFIH bro


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

I’m not going to post the pictures I used for the experiment without his permission. But they were good.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 2, 2020)

jfl


----------



## Tony (Oct 2, 2020)

tubs me


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I’m not going to post the pictures I used for the experiment without his permission. But they were good.


Bro if my avi curry meeks had mor nt pics could he also slay?


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Bro if my avi curry meeks had mor nt pics could he also slay?



would do a bit worse than Tub. Shit pheno


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> would do a bit worse than Tub. Shit pheno


tell that to cole when she'll be on his dick while you watch bro


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> tell that to cole when she'll be on his dick while you watch bro



cole is a tranny


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> cole is a tranny


----------



## chadmaxxer123 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> It had to be done @TubOfLard This man had to be tested. I ran him in Canada. @benisblatt ran him in the US. We both got nearly identical results for him.
> 
> In my experiment he got a total of 29 likes in 30 hours. Of the 29 likes I matched with 28. I have posted all 28 matches from MY experiment below. In ben’s experiment he got a total of 29 likes in 28 hours (ben cancelled his experiment 2 hours before me, as I cancelled it at the 30 hour mark).
> 
> So the quantity of total likes wasn’t the best. But that’s expected given Tub’s race and pheno. But the quantity was still decent nonetheless (above average results in quantity for sure; the average guy would barely get 10 likes in 30 hours by comparison). Also most of Tub’s matches were responding to him when I messaged them. So that’s good as well.


i already knew who made the thread as soon as i read the title


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 2, 2020)

@Biggdink


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

chadmaxxer123 said:


> i already knew who made the thread as soon as i read the title


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> would do a bit worse than Tub. Shit pheno


nah he looks mulatto with more looksmaxxing he would've been giga slayer
he looks 5.5 psl


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> @Biggdink


I mog results of top 0.0000001% curry 
Btw matches don’t mean too much


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 2, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> I mog results of top 0.0000001% curry
> Btw matches don’t mean too much


pm me matches tbh for proof


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> pm me matches tbh for proof


Pics of girls ?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 2, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Pics of girls ?


yeah


----------



## Gazzamogga (Oct 2, 2020)

i would do unspeakable things to avery


----------



## chadmaxxer123 (Oct 2, 2020)

Chadbrah is rent free in your head





Btw
1) Which city did you run tuboflard in?
2) Which ethnic from pakistan, afghanistan or india has done best in your experiments?


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> I mog results of top 0.0000001% curry
> Btw matches don’t mean too much



they do when most respond and are down to meet. Some guys get many matches but not many responses. They’re good enough to get matches but not good enough for those matches to lead anywhere. In Tub’s case almost all the matches he got (even the hot ones) responded and were down to hang out (note: if a girl isn’t down to hang out, she simply doesn’t respond).


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 2, 2020)

@ArabIncel do one on @Salludon


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 2, 2020)

jfl at shailee


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 2, 2020)

@TubOfLard what pictures did u use my nigga show us pls


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> @ArabIncel do one on @Salludon



already did a few days ago on my own time. 100 likes in 13-14 hours


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> already did a few days ago on my own time. 100 likes in 13-14 hours


Dark lookz indeed rein supreme


----------



## chadmaxxer123 (Oct 2, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> jfl at shailee


she is your PSLmatch


Her SMVmatch is this guy


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> they do when most respond and are down to meet. Some guys get many matches but not many responses. They’re good enough to get matches but not good enough for those matches to lead anywhere. In Tub’s case almost all the matches he got (even the hot ones) responded and were down to hang out (note: if a girl isn’t down to hang out, she simply doesn’t respond).


Messages don’t mean anything either 
You don’t have experience irl 
Dates don’t mean anything either 

only p in v, everything else is a cope


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 2, 2020)

chadmaxxer123 said:


> she is your PSLmatch
> 
> 
> Her SMVmatch is this guy
> View attachment 706965


You fell for my rate thread didn't you retard


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

chadmaxxer123 said:


> Chadbrah is rent free in your head
> View attachment 706953
> 
> 
> ...



1. I ran him near Toronto in Canada. Ben ran him somewhere in Texas US (I won’t say more since I don’t want to expose his location).

2.


----------



## PYT (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> It had to be done @TubOfLard This man had to be tested. I ran him in Canada. @benisblatt ran him in the US. We both got nearly identical results for him.
> 
> In my experiment he got a total of 29 likes in 30 hours. Of the 29 likes I matched with 28. I have posted all 28 matches from MY experiment below. In ben’s experiment he got a total of 29 likes in 28 hours (ben cancelled his experiment 2 hours before me, as I cancelled it at the 30 hour mark).
> 
> So the quantity of total likes wasn’t the best. But that’s expected given Tub’s race and pheno. But the quantity was still decent nonetheless (above average results in quantity for sure; the average guy would barely get 10 likes in 30 hours by comparison). Also most of Tub’s matches were responding to him when I messaged them. So that’s good as well.


haven't you lied before about tinder experiments? like the one with chestbrah?

why the fuck should i believe anything you say


----------



## chadmaxxer123 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> 1. I ran him near Toronto in Canada. Ben ran him somewhere in Texas US (I won’t say more since I don’t want to expose his location).
> 
> 2.


im surprised by chestbrah results tbh

would imagine he would get a lot of low class sluts

his brother would do better, he has a better face


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Messages don’t mean anything either
> You don’t have experience irl
> Dates don’t mean anything either
> 
> only p in v, everything else is a cope



you’re wrong. You realize that on Tinder a girl would never respond “yeah sure let’s hang out” when you ask them to hang out UNLESS they’re actually down to hang out. Why would she waste her time to do that? I’ve been running tinder experiments for ages. Most girls don’t even respond if they aren’t down to hang out or at least stop responding when you make a move. In the case of Tub not only were they responding but they were also all agreeing to meet up and were asking me what days of the week I’d be free to hang out when I made a move to advance further. Jfl stop the cope, no girl would ask that on Tinder unless she legitimately wants to meet up.


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

PYT said:


> haven't you lied before about tinder experiments? like the one with chestbrah?
> 
> why the fuck should i believe anything you say



i never lied about anything. Link me the thread


----------



## chadmaxxer123 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> i never lied about anything. Link me the thread


https://looksmax.org/threads/gtfih-gymcopers-btfo-gymcelling-is-extremely-legit.123463/


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

chadmaxxer123 said:


> im surprised by chestbrah results tbh
> 
> would imagine he would get a lot of low class sluts
> 
> his brother would do better, he has a better face



Chestbrah averages 8-12 likes in a day in 24 hours on Tinder. Around average.

As for Zyzz, I’ve tried looking for good pictures to use to run him but he has none.

Salludon probably did the best out of all ethnics I’ve ever ran.


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

chadmaxxer123 said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/gtfih-gymcopers-btfo-gymcelling-is-extremely-legit.123463/



lmfao this thread. Yeah that was a troll


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> lmfao this thread. Yeah that was a troll


lol at deathnik who fell for these sorta memes
anyone who promote roid and tan for ethnic is trolling


----------



## chadmaxxer123 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Chestbrah averages 8-12 likes in a day in 24 hours on Tinder. Around average.
> 
> As for Zyzz, I’ve tried looking for good pictures to use to run him but he has none.
> 
> Salludon probably did the best out of all ethnics I’ve ever ran.



have you ran one with these guys ?













surely three of them must do well given their physiques

especially number 2

he looks insane


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

chadmaxxer123 said:


> have you ran one with these guys ?
> 
> View attachment 706996
> View attachment 707002
> ...



I’ll run number 2 what’s his name


----------



## chadmaxxer123 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I’ll run number 2 what’s his name


rohit khandelwal but use his best photos or just PM me, dont use his shit photos on purpose to prove a point


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

chadmaxxer123 said:


> rohit khandelwal but use his best photos or just PM me, dont use his shit photos on purpose to prove a point



lol dw I’ll use good photos. I’ll make a thread on it when I run him. Currently running Chestbrah for the 645th time


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 2, 2020)

Tuboflard looks really good and robust for an indian

btw i didnt know canada had so many ethnics @Biggdink basically every girl he matched with is ethnic


----------



## Deleted member 9771 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Tuboflard looks really good and robust for an indian
> 
> btw i didnt know canada had so many ethnics @Biggdink basically every girl he matched with is ethnic


One is more likely to match with someone of his own race although canada has good amount of ethnics.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Tuboflard looks really good and robust for an indian
> 
> btw i didnt know canada had so many ethnics @Biggdink basically every girl he matched with is ethnic


Canada is full of Indians, Pakistanis and Bangladeshi people 
@sytyl can confirm


----------



## Entschuldigung (Oct 2, 2020)

I never saw his face
what's his psl?


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2020)

@Yuyevon @sytyl I remember I used to go clubbing before covid and every time indians went to dance floor in a group of 10-15 guys and all the girls (ethnic girls too) would run away, made me wish trump could build a wall to stop planes 

Btw @ArabIncel has a very Hindu phenotype, looks waaaay more curry than an Arab


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Canada is full of Indians, Pakistanis and Bangladeshi people
> @sytyl can confirm



not really. Like only 8% of the total population is from Asia (so oriental Asians, Arabs, South Asians, etc.). Just South Asians is probably like 4% of the total population.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 2, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> @Yuyevon @sytyl I remember I used to go clubbing before covid and every time indians went to dance floor in a group of 10-15 guys and all the girls (ethnic girls too) would run away, made me wish trump could build a wall to stop planes
> 
> Btw @ArabIncel has a very Hindu phenotype, looks waaaay more curry than an Arab


Ethnics in my city has destroyed night clubs tbh for the reason u mentioned

its basically house parties only now


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> @Yuyevon @sytyl I remember I used to go clubbing before covid and every time indians went to dance floor in a group of 10-15 guys and all the girls (ethnic girls too) would run away, made me wish trump could build a wall to stop planes
> 
> Btw @ArabIncel has a very Hindu phenotype, looks waaaay more curry than an Arab



that’s because I am curry. I’m from Pakistan


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> not really. Like only 8% of the total population is from Asia (so oriental Asians, Arabs, South Asians, etc.). Just South Asians is probably like 4% of the total population.


Well south Asians stand out way more than other ethnics 
Lots of girls in my high school had stories of creepy south Asian guys who were in a one sided love with them lmao

this one curry nigga gave his iPhone to a Métis (half white half native) girl in my high school and she still didn’t go out with him


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> @Yuyevon @sytyl I remember I used to go clubbing before covid and every time indians went to dance floor in a group of 10-15 guys and all the girls (ethnic girls too) would run away, made me wish trump could build a wall to stop planes
> 
> Btw @ArabIncel has a very Hindu phenotype, looks waaaay more curry than an Arab



the only curries that slay at clubs in Canada are the big jacked ones from my experiences. Most curries have shit face anyways. And then add the fact that curries already have low SMV on top of that and it’s game over. No wonder the girls run away. I’ve seen it too.

As a curry you must be at least 5’11” with a MASSIVE 95th percentile minimum bideltoid width so you can mog most people (even most white people) around you and a good lean body. That’s the only type of curry that slays at a club in Canada (that or some curry with a Chadlite/Chad face). High tier normie curries will struggle hard too unless they have height or frame/body to make up for it


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

@Biggdink another thing, I don’t think that curries stand out all that much from other ethnics. With respect to some it’s true. But gulf Arabs are just as fucked as curries in terms of SMV. Levantine Arabs not as much. But gulf Arabs get raped


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> @Biggdink another thing, I don’t think that curries stand out all that much from other ethnics. With respect to some it’s true. But gulf Arabs are just as fucked as curries in terms of SMV. Levantine Arabs not as much. But gulf Arabs get raped


Gulf Arab look just like curries but there are barely any in Canada


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Gulf Arab look just like curries but there are barely any in Canada



there are like 1 million Arabs in Canada I think. I’d imagine most of them are gulf Arabs


----------



## wasted (Oct 2, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Bro if my avi curry meeks had mor nt pics could he also slay?


The guy in your avi looks like a bug do you really think he's gl?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 2, 2020)

Not bad but they aren't 13


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 2, 2020)

wasted said:


> The guy in your avi looks like a bug do you really think he's gl?


*THEN SHOW YOUR PICS YOU BALDING MOLE RAT*


----------



## wasted (Oct 2, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *THEN SHOW YOUR PICS YOU BALDING MOLE RAT*


Lmfao @ ur logic I didn't insult u fag (unless its u in ur avi which i doubt)


----------



## chadmaxxer123 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> a MASSIVE 95th percentile minimum bideltoid width


which is?


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> there are like 1 million Arabs in Canada I think. I’d imagine most of them are gulf Arabs


Idk there were many Iraqis, Lebanese etc in my school, but 0 gulf Arabs. Christian ones can be good looking, muslim ones aren’t as attractive (due to inbreeding I guess) but still waaaay better looking that curries


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 2, 2020)

wasted said:


> Lmfao @ ur logic I didn't insult u fag (unless its u in ur avi which i doubt)


*COPE I AM WAITING FOR THE MOG*


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Idk there were many Iraqis, Lebanese etc in my school, but 0 gulf Arabs. Christian ones can be good looking, muslim ones aren’t as attractive (due to inbreeding I guess) but still waaaay better looking that curries



Iraqis are gulf Arab


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Iraqis are gulf Arab


Some Christian Iraqis can be good looking 
Gigachad @Copemaxxing is one


----------



## sytyl (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> there are like 1 million Arabs in Canada I think. I’d imagine most of them are gulf Arabs


most of them are lebanese/iraqi, there are next to no gulf arabs in canada lol


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

sytyl said:


> most of them are lebanese/iraqi, there are next to no gulf arabs in canada lol



iraqi are gulf arab tho. Lebanese arent yeah


----------



## sytyl (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> iraqi are gulf arab tho. Lebanese arent yeah


only geographically I think... pheno wise north/west iraqis are more similar to levantine, whereas east/south iraqis are basically peninsular arab tier


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 2, 2020)

not many matches but quality over quantity and so he did well @TubOfLard congrats bhai


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> there are like 1 million Arabs in Canada I think. I’d imagine most of them are gulf Arabs


1 million? wow


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 2, 2020)

sytyl said:


> only geographically I think... pheno wise north/west iraqis are more similar to levantine, whereas east/south iraqis are basically peninsular arab tier



ngl those East/south Iraqis are some of the most curry looking arabs I have ever seen. I’ve met a few in my life. Thought they legit looked curry until they told me theyre from Iraq


----------



## sytyl (Oct 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> 1 million? wow







It's not that much compared to curries and asians. 1.5% arab basically. Could also throw on the extra 0.8% west asian as well which includes the following since these are basically arab anyway


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 3, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I’m not going to post the pictures I used for the experiment without his permission. But they were good.


do one on me bhai ill send pics. i took new pics tbh


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 3, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Dark lookz indeed rein supreme


just be 8 psl theory.


----------



## ArabIncel (Oct 3, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> do one on me bhai ill send pics. i took new pics tbh



send me the new pics and I’ll do it. DM me the new pics


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 3, 2020)

sytyl said:


> only geographically I think... pheno wise north/west iraqis are more similar to levantine, whereas east/south iraqis are basically peninsular arab tier


teach a university class about world phenotypes ngl


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Oct 3, 2020)

Face is everything said:


> View attachment 706914


Actual tub of lard


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Oct 3, 2020)

No pics of the guy no care


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 4, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Salludon probably did the best out of all ethnics I’ve ever ran.


What amazes me is how well that Paki boxer did compared to someone that gigamogs him like Salludon. Also that bearded dude. Wtf...


----------



## ChestBrah (Oct 4, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> It had to be done @TubOfLard This man had to be tested. I ran him in Canada. @benisblatt ran him in the US. We both got nearly identical results for him.
> 
> In my experiment he got a total of 29 likes in 30 hours. Of the 29 likes I matched with 28. I have posted all 28 matches from MY experiment below. In ben’s experiment he got a total of 29 likes in 28 hours (ben cancelled his experiment 2 hours before me, as I cancelled it at the 30 hour mark).
> 
> So the quantity of total likes wasn’t the best. But that’s expected given Tub’s race and pheno. But the quantity was still decent nonetheless (above average results in quantity for sure; the average guy would barely get 10 likes in 30 hours by comparison). Also most of Tub’s matches were responding to him when I messaged them. So that’s good as well.



pic of said lard?


----------



## Moggy (Oct 6, 2020)

He is facially better than the gymcel paki we used yet got way worse results. The gymcel got 25 likes in like one hour. Being DOM is everything.


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> He is facially better than the gymcel paki we used yet got way worse results. The gymcel got 25 likes in like one hour. Being DOM is everything.


But surely being dom in terms of physique? I don't think the gymcel masc mogs him facially. This should be lifefuel for gymcels


----------



## Moggy (Oct 6, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> But surely being dom in terms of physique? I don't think the gymcel masc mogs him facially. This should be lifefuel for gymcels


I'm referring to a different gymcel we ran who got insane results despite being the same P/S/L as Tub. @ArabIncel even removed the shirtless picture and morphed his frame to be comically small and he still got great results.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Oct 12, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> What does he look like?







Pics used in experiment:


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Oct 12, 2020)

Moggy said:


> He is facially better than the gymcel paki we used yet got way worse results. The gymcel got 25 likes in like one hour. Being DOM is everything.


Show me pic of gymcel paki


----------



## St. Wristcel (Oct 12, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> View attachment 728756
> 
> Pics used in experiment:
> 
> ...


Thx Bhai


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 12, 2020)

@TubOfLard can pass as mulatto
He has no curry features
Plus hes a rob evans clone


----------



## buflek (Oct 12, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> @TubOfLard can pass as mulatto
> He has no curry features
> Plus hes a rob evans clone


he is one of the best looking guys on here easily ngl


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 6, 2022)

buflek said:


> he is one of the best looking guys on here easily ngl


doesnt matter, brown.


----------

